# CEPC ---I Passed!



## paulthebaker (Sep 17, 2007)

I posted it in the Professional Chef's forum, but I detail the CEPC practical exam that I took last weekend.

Paul Ashman CEPC


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

that is so awesome! congrats! 

just wondering how long you've been working towards this ?


----------



## paulthebaker (Sep 17, 2007)

About 15 years, but about 2-3 months of practice for the test.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

wow. i someday hope to be certified. i've got 3 yrs under my belt


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, sir...... way to go !!!


----------

